# I'm really peeved!



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So I told you all that Willows mop top was out of control and I was working out how to cut it. Well my dad has been complaining that she can't see well enough out of her right eye. Whatever she is fine. 
I come home last night and someone had cut the hair over her right eye.
Now those who have done grooming know that you can't just cut it. It was terrible, sticking straight out. 
I was then forced to not only tackle her mop but fix a terrible error. 
I will attach a pic when I can for opinions but I think she is headed to the groomer. That's sixty dollars I wasn't planning this week and a triangle face to top it off. I'm just so mad
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Donna .... Hopefully you'll be able to rectify it, remember it'll grow and quickly, save your $60. Willow is delicious and I can't imagine anything you'd do would change that x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Willow did you find out who did it?? I'm sure she is still super cute Hope you can fix her little head!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is after my trimming. I tried to layer it back. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think she looks adorable I can't notice any flaws


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Your trimming looks great Donna - I would save your pennies 

Wen we had our cocker spaniel, my grandma once commented that she didn't think the groomers had taken enough length off his ears. My mum agreed, but said it wasn't an issue. Next time he went to my grandmas for the day, he came back with the most ridiculous ears you have ever seen. Wonky. Short. Zig-zagged. The fur was so close to his ears I have no idea how she didn't cut his skin! The thought of an 80 year old with cataracts and blunt scissors hacking away at poor Toby's ears.....! Her explanatation? "He got his head stuck in a thorny bush and I had to cut him out"

Anyway, my mum nearly cried, my dad was fuming, Toby looked ridiculous for a few weeks, but they grew back  and your beautiful Willow's eyebrow will too xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Your trimming looks great Donna - I would save your pennies
> 
> Wen we had our cocker spaniel, my grandma once commented that she didn't think the groomers had taken enough length off his ears. My mum agreed, but said it wasn't an issue. Next time he went to my grandmas for the day, he came back with the most ridiculous ears you have ever seen. Wonky. Short. Zig-zagged. The fur was so close to his ears I have no idea how she didn't cut his skin! The thought of an 80 year old with cataracts and blunt scissors hacking away at poor Toby's ears.....! Her explanatation? "He got his head stuck in a thorny bush and I had to cut him out"
> 
> Anyway, my mum nearly cried, my dad was fuming, Toby looked ridiculous for a few weeks, but they grew back  and your beautiful Willow's eyebrow will too xx


Not funny but funny. I can just picture it!
She for sure needed a cut but you can't just grab a chunk and cut I wish I took a picture but I was so mad I didn't think to. 
This was her mop before someone (dad) had a go at her. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think you've done a great job. The thought of your grandma Lottie, hilarious x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Willow still looks lovely.
Mind you she probably still would even if she was shaved - not that I'm suggesting it


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

You did a great job, Donna. It must be that kind of day, Bette came in with a burr stuck very well in her face! She let me cut it out, but I'm a very poor groomer, when she wakes up from her nap, I'll see how bad it looks.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna!!! it looks really good...I always do Lady's head in between grooms....if you are slightly worried about it, the only think I would probably do is the long bits beside her eyes, just thin those out slightly for a rounder look which I think might be what you like?? I could be wrong, and she is still your gorgeous girlie!
I too would be totally pissed if I cam home to someone taking it upon themselves to groom her...oh wait, Hubby did that once...he was supposed to trim the hairs that grow up at her snout to her eyes, I always do it, and he took it upon himself to help her see....he cut STRAIGHT accross! she looks horrid...no there are no pictures of her like that I made sure of it. I usually cut up so it is kind of triangular. I fixed what I could and nature took care of the rest by growing it out.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Donna!!! it looks really good...I always do Lady's head in between grooms....if you are slightly worried about it, the only think I would probably do is the long bits beside her eyes, just thin those out slightly for a rounder look which I think might be what you like?? I could be wrong, and she is still your gorgeous girlie!
> I too would be totally pissed if I cam home to someone taking it upon themselves to groom her...oh wait, Hubby did that once...he was supposed to trim the hairs that grow up at her snout to her eyes, I always do it, and he took it upon himself to help her see....he cut STRAIGHT accross! she looks horrid...no there are no pictures of her like that I made sure of it. I usually cut up so it is kind of triangular. I fixed what I could and nature took care of the rest by growing it out.


I just laughed out loud. I totally get that. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She really doesn't look too bad, what did you say to your Dad?! I guess he thought he was doing the best for her. That ridge across the nose bit is sometimes hard to avoid, I remember doing it straight across in the early days.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You have done a lovely job with her. Looking at her previous picture....Max,s hair does hat. It's very annoying......however, if someone took a pair of scissors to him I would be mad too! Have to say tho' Donna, Willow is beautiful.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You've done a great job Donna! Can you imagine my reaction when I learned Lola was fully shaved. I felt sick!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> You've done a great job Donna! Can you imagine my reaction when I learned Lola was fully shaved. I felt sick!!


Ruth I would have cried. She is still stunning though. She is one of very few who could pull it off with grace! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Donna.. I love her whatever but I did very nearly cry. I couldn't look at her cos she looked so different. Didn't take long for me to adjust. Plus she's more comfortable. X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Willow looks lovely after you sorting it out Donna, it could have been so much worse ... I bet you growled at dad for his trimming.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Willow looks great...I wouldn't have even noticed o be honest 

It def looks better post trim though and her eyes are opened out more...

I Certainly wouldn't be rushing out to the groomers..

xxx


----------

